# Does any wifi card work with any motherboard?



## 1zacster (May 30, 2011)

Assuming they have the same connection of course:grin:


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Yes and no... wireless cards are universal as long as you have the proper connection on the board that will mate up with the card. Example:"A PCI interface card will go into a motherboard with a PCI slot. 

However, the drivers for the card are only intended for a specific list of Operating Systems determined by the manufacturer. I ran into a problem where an older wireless card wouldn't work in one of my systems bc it was a 64bit computer and they had only released 32 bit drivers. It physically went into the slot and was reconized in device manager but I couldn't use it bc the Manufacturer didn't release 64 bit drivers.

Hope that helps


----------



## 1zacster (May 30, 2011)

cl0udedth0ught said:


> Yes and no... wireless cards are universal as long as you have the proper connection on the board that will mate up with the card. Example:"A PCI interface card will go into a motherboard with a PCI slot.
> 
> However, the drivers for the card are only intended for a specific list of Operating Systems determined by the manufacturer. I ran into a problem where an older wireless card wouldn't work in one of my systems bc it was a 64bit computer and they had only released 32 bit drivers. It physically went into the slot and was reconized in device manager but I couldn't use it bc the Manufacturer didn't release 64 bit drivers.
> 
> Hope that helps


Ok thanks for that last bit because that probably means fujitsu didn't leave 64 bit drivers for a wifi card from a laptop from like 2005


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

No probably not. You can check their website though to be sure. Personally, I wonder if they do that just to force us to buy new wi-fi cards. lol


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Technology has changed a bit since 2005. Depending on your router, you may want/need a new card anyway.


----------

